# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  thin sides and back

## jlowe

hey there people new to the site been loosing my hair since was 25 now 33 and the last year its just gone so thin all over so I shave it completely , I think I could probly just get away with a topper but the sides are going fast , don't think I will go full cap route all the ones ive seen were not great , anyway if I was to let a little growth come through could I pull a style of like this

----------


## lvlace

These styles can be accomplished with either a lace or skin hair piece. Keep in mind that a severe undercut requires exact attachment. You will have to practice attachment in the beginning, or, have a 3rd party perform the attachment. Do it yourself always the best way to go. Don't become dependent on a high priced salon.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/nort...tos-t4393.html

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/nort...uts-t5242.html

----------


## jlowe

thanks ivlace for the reply man , so will thease styles be accomplished with basically a complete shaved head

----------


## lvlace

The 3 examples you posted show what appears to be shaved heads. If you have a shaved head and then attach a hair piece your look will be the same......on the sides and back. How you style the top is up to you. In the links I posted you saw examples of undercuts with either no hair sides/back or some hair. It is your choice to decide what style you prefer.

Keep this in mind.....I suspect you are new to hair pieces. Starting with a shaved undercut and a fully exposed hairline is not the easiest way to go for a beginner. You may want to start with some hair on the sides/back and a forward comb at the front hairline (like your 3rd example). Once you are comfortable with the detach/re-attach process then move to the shaved look and perhaps fully exposed front hairline.

----------

